# My first try at drawing



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

well i think it came out pretty good for a first try at fish EVER


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

If anyone wants i can doodle their fishy too ^^


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's my fishy! Hehe! I know her tail is clamped up, but could you draw it open? She is camera shy! Those aren't stress lines BTW, they are her natural colouring. Thank you!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That's really cute! I like the style. 
I'd love for one of my bettas to be drawn, 
here is a link to my veiltail Thai:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1022
Here are some specific pictures:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1022&pictureid=7531
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1022&pictureid=8578
And
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1022&pictureid=7836


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok then ill get to it ...


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Great! Thanks again!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Yay, thank you ~ !


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

ok the drawings are done soo im going to thake photos of them and post it a little later ...


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

Here we go ...


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

My three boys:
My newest (unnamed) aquistion(sp?) http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5458903367/
Cornelius:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5443030389/
Arthur:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5443030439/


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Those are adorable, I love mine, thank you again ~


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

yay so any way thank YOU becouse i was bored to death and you saved me ^^


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, haha Your welcome,


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

bamsuddenimpact: im sorry i didint see youre post but ill get straight to drawing umm is it ok if i only draw cornelious? btw their all beautiful


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess haha


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! I love mine! It looks amazing! You are great at drawing!


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

here we go :


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

anyone else wants a drawing?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! You are awesome!


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks ^^


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

im bored any requests?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

If you could do Amaryllis and/or Leonine, that'd be great  Your choice. Sorry for the big pics :S
Amaryllis-










Leonine-


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

what about them both xD ok ill get to it


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you! Your style is really cool.


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

here we go


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks! They look great! ^-^

Edit- Oh, and I love the sparkles you added to Amaryllis, too.


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

no prob ... thank YOU ..


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you still open for business? I'd love to see Harley done. Thanks!

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1933&pictureid=13142


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice drawings!


----------

